# My garage build...



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Thought i would start a thread on my garage fit out to document the progress and hopefully get some feedback and Ideas along the way.

I have not taken any pics yet but will update over the coming days with a few.

I bought a new house with my first double garage which i have always dreamed of having. Its a 6.5m deep and 5.5m wide space with elevated trusses in the room so really give the impression of a bright and airy space.

Thankfully the inside is mainly dressed brick work so i have spent the last few days putting three coats of brilliant white masonry paint on the walls. Not going to lie this was one of the most time consuming things i have ever done trying to get a good coverage and despite being dressed brick work it did not half soak up some paint.

The space originally had 2 single plug sockets and 2 single bulb lights no next job was to redo some of the electrics so i now have 6 double sockets (2 on the back wall and 2 on each side) and 4x 70w twin strip lights so its like Blackpool illuminations now  Cabling has all been run down black conduit tubes and used some Brushed steel switch gear from Wickes.

Security wise made some progress but much more to do. So far installed deadlock bolts into the garage door which are a nice clean discreet install so hopefully not shouting that i have something worth stealing. Sanace 8 Camera CCTV system will hopefully be installed this weekend along with a wireless alarm system that text / call etc if activated.

Ordered some New Age Pro Cabinets and work bench which will hopefully be delivered later this week.

One thing that i am deliberating over and over is the flooring. I have a real strong urge to get some porcelain tiles laid but not sure they would be the most practical solution but looks wise i don't think they can be beaten. i don't expect to undertake too much heavy work in there so what does everyone think? Interlocking tiles or porcelain?

Pics to follow and any suggestions of other things i should be considering for the space would be very welcomed :thumb:


----------



## nappy (Oct 3, 2006)

I have the deadlock bolts on either side. No rear door or window to gain other means of entry. So well worth the £25


----------



## RAPS3 (Sep 6, 2010)

I looked at porcelain tiles when I was building my garage but in the end went for good quality interlocking as I was conscious / paranoid about cracking tiles as I do like to tinker. 
Plus the less time to fit. 
Can't beat the look of a good porcelain floor though.


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

So this has not moved along as quickly as i was expecting due to work commitments but now starting to make some progress.

Manged to get the alarm installed although i think i might end up moving some of the sensors again as I am not 100% happy with the placement but for the time being until everything else is done they are doing the job. I went for a response GSM setup which was really easy to get going with a PAYG sim so can manage it all from my mobile.

The NewAge Cabinets etc have all arrived and the tiler started to lay the porcelain tiles this morning so hopefully not long before it really starts to take shape. Few pics below which shows how the space is coming along.


*
*


----------



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

Looks good! I'd love a workspace like this!!


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

I opted for the GSM alarm module for my alarm but the phone network data signal was so poor I had to scrap it in the end. Changed for a wireless LAN bridge and it works seamlessly. 

Looks great by the way.


----------



## TheRonin (Mar 12, 2006)

What new age cabinets did you get mate? Would be interested to know how you find them.


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

TheRonin said:


> What new age cabinets did you get mate? Would be interested to know how you find them.


I went for the pro series.....so far only opened up the big units as they wall cabinets are shipped inside these which makes them a complete pain to move but the quality looks great....they are certainly heavy enough! Will update once they are unpacked and installed.


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Tiler made some real progress today with only the skirting element and grout to complete now which should be done tomorrow then it's unpack and kit the place out properly. Car has been living outside for the week so it's filthy so can't wait to wash it and get it in for the inaugural detailing session


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

More pics coming tomorrow once i have had a good tidy up...getting there now 

Question for those with CCTV....try and hide the camera's on the outside of the garage or leave them in plain sight? Cant decide if having them makes it look like theres something worth stealing?


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

We want Pictures! :spam::spam::spam:

I look forward to seeing the updates bud, I do love a ManCave


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

So managed to get a few bits done but its slow progress as the wife reckons my time is better spent in the house sort that out right now 

So beer fridge in, tv mounted and a couple of camera mounted inside (6 more to go outside and i need to tidy up the cabling). Still got to get the wall cabinets mounted, mount the chargers for the bikes, mount my notice board and bottle opener 

Feels like its a bit of mess right now but it will get there.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

It's amazing how different it looks with a few tiles and a coat of paint, well done looks good.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks great so far :thumb:


----------

